# SONY DreamMachine



## r e m y (4 Décembre 2009)

j'ai profité de la promo MacG pour commander le Sony DreamMachine.

Je viens (enfin) de le recevoir...( UPS ayant comme souvent, du mal à trouver mon immeuble du premier coup)

Je n'ai pas encore tout testé (le test du réveil, ça attendra lundi matin!), par contre il y a déjà un détail que je n'arrive pas à régler.

J'ai importé, avec une clé USb, des photos à faire diffuser en diaporama. Par contre, je n'arrive pas à supprimer (ou a minima à déselectioner du diaporama), les 7 photos mises en mémoire par Sony.

Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé comment résoudre ce problème?

Ca me casse les pied de voir revenir à intervalle régulier ce charmant bambin que je ne connais pas.... 

Merci d'avance à ceux qui utilisent ce DreamMachine et qui pourraient m'aider.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Décembre 2009)

C'est "normal"&#8230;
Pour le moment c'est tout à fait impossible de les supprimer&#8230;
D'ailleurs Sony a été contacté pour un firmware qui résoudrait ce truc là.

Ce que tu peux essayer, c'est utiliser une carte mémoire compatible, balancer les photos dessus, la brancher à un ordi et supprimer ces photos de démo&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (7 Décembre 2009)

j'en suis venu à la même conclusion. Du coup j'ai mis mes photos sur une SDCard (au lieu de les mettre dans la mémoire interne) et le diaporama lit uniquement cette SDCard (comme ça il n'y a QUE MES photos qui défilent)

Bon on attendra une mise à jour du frimeware (par contre sais-tu quel site il faut surveiller pour y voir apparaitre ce Firmware quand il sera publié?)

Autre "détail" qu'il serait bon de corriger, c'est l'impossibilité de modifier le volume sonore de la radio quand celle-ci est déclenchée par l'alarme programmée. Si on a eu le malheur de programmer le réveil sur radio avec un volume un peu fort, impossible de baisser le son sans éteindre complètement!

Dernier détail concernant toujours le réveil...  il serait bien de pouvoir définir le niveau lumineux de l'affichage quand le réveil se déclenche, car là, il se met systématiquement au max! C'est un peu violent!

J'aimerais me réveiller en musique sans toute cette lumière, ou mieux encore, avec un niveau lumineux qui augmente doucement...

Je ne sais pas où faire part de ces suggestions... hier j'avais appelé Sony France (pour mon pb de diaporama), mais ils ne connaissent pas ce modèle qui, selon eux, n'est pas encore commercialisé en France. Ils étaient surpris que j'en aie déjà un.

POur le reste, je suis TRES content de mon achat (surtout au prix de la promo MacG!)


----------



## attila_mordoron (15 Décembre 2009)

Salut, je squatte un peu ce sujet puisque c'est en rapport avec ce réveil.

On me l'a offert récemment et pour l'instant je suis un peu déçu.
Mon iphone 3G (acheté à sa sortie) a un peu de mal à reconnaitre le reveil comme un périphérique compatible.

J'ai souvent du le brancher et débrancher plusieurs fois pour que ça marche correctement.

Est ce que vous avez rencontré ce problème ?
Quel modèle d'iPhone utilisez vous avec ce reveil ?

Merci


----------



## r e m y (15 Décembre 2009)

un iPOD Touch pour ma part... par contre c'est le réveil qui doit reconaitre l'iPOD ou l'iPhone et pas l'iPhone qui doit reconnaitre le réveil.

Tu branches l'iPhone et depuis le réveil tu lances la lecture de la musique.

Si sur l'iPhone tu lis une video, depuis le réveil tu peux alors sélectionner video (depuis le menu) et voir la video s'afficher sur l'écran du réveil


----------



## attila_mordoron (15 Décembre 2009)

c'est bien l'iphone qui doit reconnaitre le réveil pour lui permettre d'accéder à ses fonctionnalités.

Clairement j'ai souvent le message (en gros) "appareil non reconnu, bla bla, faut peut être passé en mode avion"

C'est un message que j'observe sur les périphériques qui étaient compatibles iphone V1 sur lesquels je branche mon 3G.

D'ailleurs dans ce cas là, je peux entrer dans la section iphone du réveil, par contre, je ne peux pas déclencher de lecture sur l'iphone.


----------



## Macuserman (15 Décembre 2009)

Mes enceintes Altec-Lansing (T612 pour les intimes) me font aussi ce coup. Pourtant destiné à un iPhone 3G, il m'affiche "passez en mode avion"&#8230; Enfin bref.

Le site constructeur mentionne bien un appareil compatible. Il est étrange que tu l'aies.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2010)

Une mise à jour 1.03 du Firmware du Sony Dream Machine ICF-CL75iP est disponible sur le site US de Sony


IL est indiqué que cette mise à jour permet de choisir si on souhaite (ou pas) l'affichage des photos de démo dans ses propres diaporamas, ainsi que la résolution d'un bug faisant afficher un message d'erreur en connectant un iPOD alors que le DreamMachine est en veille.

Je ne sais pas si d'autres choses sont corrigées (comme de pouvoir modifier le niveau sonore lorsque le réveil allume la radio, ou encore d'éviter que la luminosité repasse à 100% lors du déclenchement du réveil...)

ATTENTION: je ne sais pas non plus (je n'ai pas encore fait la mise à jour), si ce Firmware est bien multilingue.... et je ne trouve pas l'équivalent européen de ce site Sony.


----------



## Macuserman (6 Mars 2010)

Il semblerait que le téléchargements des pilotes ne soit effectivement disponible qu'aux US&#8230; 

Parce que voilà sur le site français, il n'y a que ça:
http://support.sony-europe.com/Quickjump/default.aspx?site=odw_fr_FR&m=ICF-CL75IP#search_anchor

Alors peut être que ton téléchargement ne serait apparemment qu'en anglais&#8230;


----------



## r e m y (13 Mars 2010)

J'ai trouvé la version Europe de la mise à jour Firmware

Firmware 1.03 Europe


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2010)

Une nouvelle version du Firmware est disponible (v 1.05). Par contre je n'ai aucune idée des modifications apportées 


Je vais l'installer et tester.
J'espère qu'enfin on peut se réveiller le matin sans que la luminosité de l'écran se mette au maximum et qu'on peut régler le volume sonore de la source sonore déclenchée par le réveil (au lieu de rester au niveau préréglé dans les réglages du réveil)


----------

